# In a Parallel Universe Where Writers are Kings   Language, political satire



## Plasticweld (Oct 2, 2016)

To the reader this is satire, a understanding of history and current events is needed for you to understand the jabs. 
_
For those who don't get it, apparently I assumed to much... This year marks the 50th year of the Chinese Cultural Revolution, more than 2 million  teachers and intellectuals where murdered by Mao and the Communist Party.  The rhetoric used by the left in this country, "Bernie Sanders crowd and to some extent Hillary, use the same verbiage to vilify the opposition, "the wealthy" in todays times.  The slogans are the same only enemy has changed, Satire works well only with a informed audience.     
_

                              In a Parallel Universe Where Writers are Kings by Bob Brown

As they approached I quickly removed my glasses, closed the novel I was reading placed my arm over the top of it. My stomach turned.  I took a deep breath as the loud group of thugs passed by my table, they were making crude jokes among themselves bumping and jostling each other as they moved down the aisle.  One of them took notice of me… I hoped he didn’t see the corner of the book sticking out next to the coffee cup or the telltale sign of where my glasses had been resting on the bridge of my nose. 

“Fuckin A” I responded when he met my gaze. 

I hoped it was enough for him to not look any further; apparently easily distracted, he gave me a smile and moved on with the rest of his herd. 

It was dumb of me, dare I say arrogant for me to be reading in public, let alone in a diner where any more than reading the menu, _half of which contained pictures of the food and a number by it so that neither the waitress nor the patron had to really do any reading at all.  _Would have been considered showing off. 

There was a time in the past when being well read or having the talent to write was looked up to.  A time when every parent would tell their children that they could aspire to be writers, it was after all what this country was founded on.  That freedom and that chance of success is what brought many to this country. 

I would have never thought it would end up like this, I am sure the Founding Fathers never dreamed it even possible.  In a time where things like Common Core or Education Inequality didn’t exist, higher ideals were not only possible back then but attainable.  I could only imagine how the Constitution would have been written if done phonically or how the Bill Rights would have been numbered using Common Core math. 
…
*so·cial jus·tice*
_noun_
noun: *social justice*


justice in terms of the distribution of wealth, opportunities, and privileges within a society.
"individuality gives way to the struggle for social justice"

Liberals _or what I refer to as the educationally and common sense challenged_, bend the meanings of words,they have high jacked the label Liberal.  Long ago, it was a term associated with individual rights it has somehow morphed into taking away the rights of many in order to make the a few feel more equal, or what they call leveling the playing field.   It did not take long for the Liberal media to latch on to that idea that those with the ability to read past the high school level had the ability to not only read history and but effect change with their ability to write about it.  First, it was celebrated, then it was seen as selfish.  Why would anyone spend that much time devoting themselves to something that only benefited them and not the rest of our environment? 

I used to tell others, with a sense of pride how I studied and spent long hours learning how to write and learn the craft of putting a story or a slice of history down on paper, share my experience or share some of what I learned.  Now I keep to myself, careful what I say so as not to appear like a braggart.  I have other friends, writers, they get it.  We form clubs and groups where we can feel comfortable and not have to justify what we either earned or inherited when it comes to intellect. 

…
I went back to drinking my coffee, trying to fit in. 
A young man approached my table, on his shirt he had one of those political buttons that said “Chairman Mao was right in the 1966 and is still right in 2016.”  In his hand he held a little red book which he offered me. 

I put on my best false smile and accepted the book and in a warm fuzzy voice replied 
“Fucking A.”


----------



## Winston (Oct 2, 2016)

I think Ray Bradbury would approve, at any temperature.

And yes, the Classic Liberal died many years ago.  That species has been replaced by Maoists.  RIP.  Fuckin' A.


----------



## escorial (Oct 2, 2016)

it's frustrating to have to read how the writer has to clarify his meaning of a word so they can define it's meaning in the context of the story....i enjoyed the piece for having an objective slant..


----------



## Cran (Oct 2, 2016)

I'll leave the more subtle presentation matters for now - too easy to fall into discussing the subject rather than the presentation - and just point out this one sentence:



> *I used to tell *others, with a sense of pride how I  *studied and spent long hours learning* how to write well, *learn the craft * of putting a story or a slice of history down on paper for others to  read, *share my experience* or share some of the knowledge I had learned  from reading.



Do you notice how you changed tense mid-sentence? Given that you begin with a reference to the past, I would suggest sticking with it. The unheralded shift in verb tense jarred and almost read as an instruction to the reader rather than an explanation of the writer.


----------



## felixm (Oct 2, 2016)

Well, I agree that Ray Bradbury could have made something of the plot, but after reading this @ 10 times, I just can't get over the style, the--excuse me here--piss poor grammar.  Or is that the sarcasm?  If it is, then please call me Stupid for not understanding.  A confusing read, even with my graduate work  in Political Theory and years of digging ditches and washing dishes.  Sorry if I offend.


----------



## EmmaSohan (Oct 16, 2016)

I am not sure of your goal here. It seems that people who already agree with you would like what you have written. Did you intend to sway anyone who was not already firmly on your side? I did not understand any of the logic.

 I am, quite honestly, worried about informational isolationism and building walls and hatred rather than understanding and empathy and compassion.

(Moderators -- this mentions no party or candidate.)


----------

